# Floppy cube simulator proof of concept



## Owen (Mar 17, 2010)

Something I made in Scratch in an hour, after realizing the concept. Expect a more professional Floppy cube sim in the future!


http://scratch.mit.edu/projects/pieclip/935287


----------



## Dionz (Mar 17, 2010)

cool it really works


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 17, 2010)

Fun.


----------

